
A Night Out in the Twenties - Thevet
http://www.theparisreview.org/blog/2015/01/06/a-night-out-in-the-twenties-2/
======
jrcii
If this resonates with you and you haven't already, you owe it to yourself to
see Woody Allen's 2011 film Midnight in Paris.

~~~
lisper
If this resonates with you, you should re-read the following passage:

"If you weren’t glamorous and beautiful you stayed home. ... the whole idea
was to have money, to be striking."

Yeah, life was better when all those damn poor people just stayed home at
night.

~~~
k-mcgrady
I'm not sure if you've seen the movie but it proves your point.

//

// Overview, potential spolier

//

It's about a man who romanticises the 1920's and then gets to experience them
but discovers people in the 1920's are nostalgic for the late 1800's, and that
when we romanticise the past we neglect to think about all the things we have
that we would lose (e.g. as mentioned in the movie, novocaine).

~~~
lisper
I have not seen the movie. And I don't understand why I'm getting downvoted
into oblivion. My comment was not meant to challenge or contradict what the
parent comment said.

~~~
redwood
You implied that "if" it resonates... then read "this" as if it was bad for
this article to resonate with people. May not be what you meant

~~~
lisper
Well, that is sort of what I meant. If nostalgia for the "glamorous" days of
the 1920s resonates with you, then you should remember that it was not all fun
and games for everyone, just a select few. Apparently, that's what the parent
comment meant as well. So I still don't see the problem.

FYI, my own wife occasionally expresses nostalgia for more glamorous and
elegant times. She often laments that, for example, no one gets dressed up to
go out any more. So my comment was in no way meant to be judgmental.

~~~
k-mcgrady
I didn't downvote you but I did think the comment had an aggressive tone to
it. Probably just the sarcasm at the end. Obviously that's not what you
intended but maybe others read it that way as well and jumped to downvote
rather than respond.

------
joezydeco
Article seems to neglect the fact that Ruth Gordon was a famous Broadway
actress during this time, unless this is common knowledge to most New Yorkers
and NYT readers.

Having expensive meals at exclusive clubs and speakeasies was probably a lot
easier for her than most other folk.

